

How do you treat your kids when your startup is a success? - Stubbs
http://www.launchlab.co.uk/article/Business-Blog/How-to-have-nice-kids,-by-Peter-Jones/218

======
pclark
Peter Jones seems like an all round top guy.

Does he do much stuff on the net? startups or such?

~~~
gravitycop
Peter Jones is one of the five angel-investors on the BBC version of Dragons'
Den. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragons_Den>

He's been on the show for all six seasons. There are a lot of Dragons' Den
episodes and specials uploaded in high-quality here:
<http://www.youtube.com/user/DDRepeat>

Some of his investment/entrepreneurial specialties are mobile
telecommunications, television, and media.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Jones_(entrepreneur)>

~~~
pclark
I stopped watching that when Doug Richard left... (I'm sure the others are
great - but uk web investors are the ones I try to obsessivley keep on my
radar.)

~~~
gravitycop
_I'm sure the others are great_

I've watched quite a few DD episodes. Doug was the most tech-hip Dragon the
show has ever had. I think he had the best grasp of, and the most interest in,
scalable startups and modern technology. I wouldn't expect the other Dragons
to do someday be doing something like this:
<http://www.schoolforstartups.co.uk> Or this: <http://trutap.com>

~~~
pclark
sadly trutap.com made lots of its staff redundant :(

Doug is based in Cambridge, UK [where I am, too]. Am tempted by Cambridge
Angels, might have to ask around YC and see if anyone has any experiences.

~~~
axod
Didn't know you were also in Cambridge, I'm just a stones throw (45mins)
away...

There seems to be a reasonable startup scene there, do you go to any meetups?
know of any?

~~~
pclark
I go to a fair amount .. there are lots - Are you on twitter? Big community
around here.

Drop me an email - I love meeting interesting people :)

Here's a few handy links: www.refreshcambridge.org # great web community with
monthly meetups <http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/1493387/>

------
decode
Philip Greenspun suggests something similar:

<http://philip.greenspun.com/materialism/early-retirement/>

He also adds another clever idea:

"Can we tweak the $N bonus idea at all? What if a kid becomes a repulsive
yuppie despite the lack of financial necessity? Won't his siblings become
envious when Chad, Jr. gets a $3 million check from Chad, Sr. to supplement
his $1 million/year earnings at J.P. Morgan? Perhaps there should be a sliding
scale for the bonus where the first $100,000/year is muliplied by 4, the next
$100,000 by 3, the next $100,000 by 2, and the rest of the kid's income is not
subject to a parental bonus. Or there could be a lifetime cap of $10-20
million per kid (no Gulfstream for Johnny :-( )."

------
vaksel
The 2x payout is a good idea. If the kid grows up a screw up, they still won't
starve on minimum wage. If the kid grows up to get a mediocre job making
50K/yr, suddenly they are pretty well off. If they push themselves and earn
100K...they get 200 which is quite good.

Good motivator for them to work their ass off

------
TomHod
This is good too from the same site - top Dragons Den spoofs:
[http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Business-Blog/Top-five-
Dragon...](http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Business-Blog/Top-five-
Dragons%E2%80%99-Den-spoofs/427)

------
Jimclev
Good to see, so many celebs (wealthy people) have nightmare kids. 10 seconds
thought will give you a list of awful/useless children.

------
dimitry
To answer the question in the title.. I don't know yet :)

~~~
pclark
yeah, thats one of those "good" problems to worry about in the future! :)

